# Lakers vs Hornets



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @AlexLambeth: Metta World Peace is officially a game-time decision for tomorrow's game vs. New Orleans, just 18 days after meniscus surgery. Unreal...



Ron Artest gives zero ****s. Gotta get this win.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't like it yet I love it. Save it for Durant. 

Make the rest of the lakers earn their spot in the playoffs!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Big night for the Lakers. A win vs NO combined with a Utah loss vs OKC would put you guys back in eighth, I believe. Conversely, a loss combined with a Utah win (followed by Utah playing a back-to-back against Minny) might essentially become the end of the season.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

win or die


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

basically every game is a must win. We will be lucky to make the playoffs with 1 more loss from here on out.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Must win for sure.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damn it, Isaiah Thomas is doing fan night. I would rather listen to Sean Elliot and Tim Hardaway do a game. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Win.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Flipping back and forth from the jazz game. They update the score of our game constantly. Funny lakers know they just need to worry about themselves. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

OKC doing us a huge favor tonight. It's on us to take advantage. I would love for us to have a dominant 2nd half, keep it up in the 3rd and rest all our starters for tomorrow night.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what has come before that would make us expect that now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> what has come before that would make us expect that now?


Nothing. I'm just hoping it happens.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I wish Kobe would just shoot the ****ing ball and score this bullshit about passing for a half not having a rhythm then jacking late is bs. Just score man no one else can score effectively or consistently on this team he has gotta score. 

Only 30 K scorer they ask to play stupid ass pg type ball.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing pathetic quarter! Once again this team has ZERO killer instinct! None! 10pt leads are like 4pt leads! Nobody fears them because they know they'll just wet the ****ing bed as soon as you punch back!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad to see the Lakers are playing with a sense of urgency...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I wish Kobe would just shoot the ****ing ball and score this bullshit about passing for a half not having a rhythm then jacking late is bs. Just score man no one else can score effectively or consistently on this team he has gotta score.
> 
> Only 30 K scorer they ask to play stupid ass pg type ball.


That's Kobe making those decisions. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers and Hornets tied with 2 minutes to go in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe only has 4 points. Ridiculous. He needs to get going in the 4th.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Still tied after 3... Are you kidding me? Do they not realize what's at stake here?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe getting going...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Four straight shots including the first three of the 4th quarter for Kobe. Lakers lead by 7.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tied again. *sigh*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big play by Jamison.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Kobe only has 4 points. Ridiculous. He needs to get going in the 4th.


19 points so far in the quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win. No idea how much energy they'll have tomorrow in Portland but they need to muster enough of it up and sweep a back-to-back already. Season is on the line.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Crazy that the season may be boiling down to a game in Portland. We'll see which lakers team shows up.

Good things and bad things from this game. Kobe Bryant is the man. That's all.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

